# Mutton Dressed as Lamb...



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ay Up Guys..

Well the TT RS Jigsaw has eventually been put together. Its taken about 6 months of scouring German Ebay and all in all not cost a huge amount, so i am pretty chuffed with how its worked out.

If anyone wants to do the same, feel free to ask questions as there is no real difference between the rear bumpers at all. Just a bracket or two..

My last and final stumbling block is the visibility of the engine mount and other bits and bobs behind the two lower front grills.

Can any one with a "real" RS give me a pointer into what's behind those grills?

Im presuming it has something to do with the polystyrene shock absorber ive got on order but not 100%.

Anyhow, if anyone can give me a pointer it would be great.

Cheers for all your help a while back when i was pestering about... Jet Skis did take over this summer, but im back and ready to play TT again now


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good...... 

Want to do this to ours as there is no chance of money growing on trees this year! So can't afford the RS just yet.

I can hear them coming though...... You've opened a can of worms.....

'Why make it look like something it's not'..... You just wait! :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like it. I'm assuming it started off as a TTS?

Mine now looks like a TTS, but I'm running debadged entirely. Just Audi rings.

I can sort of understand people asking why make your car look like something it's not, but I just prefer the look and, if you buy all your bits used from eBay.de as the OP did, it's actually surprisingly cheap.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Looking good......
> 
> Want to do this to ours as there is no chance of money growing on trees this year! So can't afford the RS just yet.
> 
> ...


Im waiting with my Flame Proof jacket!! [smiley=rifle.gif]

Id love to own an RS, Mainly for the 2.5, not the looks... I just wanted the most expensive car purchase in my life to continue looking a bit special.

I always said as soon as Audi make the s-line look like the S i would chop the car in, but in reality there is very little else I want. I also struggle with the RS S-tronic being over 25k more and the fact ive taken a big hit on the TTS. [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

wja96 said:


> I like it. I'm assuming it started off as a TTS?
> 
> Mine now looks like a TTS, but I'm running debadged entirely. Just Audi rings.
> 
> I can sort of understand people asking why make your car look like something it's not, but I just prefer the look and, if you buy all your bits used from eBay.de as the OP did, it's actually surprisingly cheap.


 Cheers Pal...

Yeh it started life as a TTS and ive been collecting the parts up for the best part of 4/5 months off ebay.de.

All in all i would say it has cost me £1000 with the exhasut.. Once ive sold the TTS front bumper and Rear Valance it will be even less.

The Rear bumper is the original TTS Bumper just with a slight modification...


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Not the best of pictures but may be of some help


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks nice, but I would have gone for the RS spoiler not the Audi aftermarket one, may as well go the whole way and do it 100% RS


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> Looks nice, but I would have gone for the RS spoiler not the Audi aftermarket one, may as well go the whole way and do it 100% RS


Its the last thing on my list, Ive had the rear spoiler for a good year or so now.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anakin said:


> Not the best of pictures but may be of some help
> 
> Cheers mate mahoozive help but you really didnt have to remove your front bumper for us !
> 
> ...


----------



## flushman (Sep 23, 2011)

mpaul0055 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rear bumper is the original TTS Bumper just with a slight modification...


I like it!

My TTS had a bump and replaced the front bumper with the TTRS one as I prefer the look, so I've got the same problem.

Can you explain the modification process on the rear bumper, I think thats my next mod.

Ta


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mpaul0055 said:


> The Rear bumper is the original TTS Bumper just with a slight modification...


Your car looks superb, a brilliant job 

I wanted to carry out a rear RS conversion on my TTS but was told the RS bumper had specific brackets for the exhaust tips so a whole bumper change would be necessary! - so I just dropped the idea.
Seeing your car has proved it possible and got me all excited again  
I'm guessing the valance just clips in but how did you attach the RS exhaust tips? did you buy additional brackets or something? 
I'd be very interested to learn how you carried out the conversion using the existing S bumper.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just get them sprayed and you won't see them at all


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

mpaul0055 said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> > Not the best of pictures but may be of some help
> ...


hehe no problem


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

i like it, i been looking for the RS front bumper insert myself, i got 11 plate s line tdi. Traded my mk2 FRS in green in for it as im sick of shoving petrol in the things, i fitted 20 inch R8 V10 replica wheels and the audi accesory spoiler to mine and feel the rs front bumper will finish it off. Id love the RS but country is just too damn expensive for luxuries like that now


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

As you say, it's still not lamb.
Just goes to show how far the car has fallen and makes the real RSs a bigger joke.
Audi should have done a proper job like BMW do and change body panels and then prevent the supply or M parts to the chavs.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

looks good mate

Just dont badge it up as an RS. Never see the point in that


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

Well i personally think it depends why your doing it. If a car is done for the right reasons and is done properly i cant see an issue with it. To me the RS is a lot of money for something which has standard panels,side skirts, rear bumper with the exception of the lower sections. It is not all that amazing to look at by any means. Im a petrol head at heart so the attraction for me as with most is the 340bhp 2.5 turbo engine but the days of getting pleasure from running a car like that are gone imo as the cost of fuel,tax and insurance takes all the fun out of it. Rip off britain spoils all the fun. I am not a fan of aftermarket body kits as to me they are chavvy and tacky but genuine replicas are no different in appearance to the real thing if thats all your looking for. I personally think the front bumper is more agressive and will finish the look of my car off the way i want it. Not to look like an RS but to look nicer. No one would even know the bumper is not standard unless their an enthusiast anyway.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome job, respect for the effort.

So, when is the RS inline 5 going in (and 15k leaving the bank account :roll: ) to complete the package?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

its not as if Audi don't do it them selves with S line packages... VW with R line etc. Agree though dont go sticking RS badges on it 

P.S. I'm sure there's plenty of M car replicas out there, wings/bonnets are not really any harder to swap than a bumper


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

powerplay said:


> Awesome job, respect for the effort.
> 
> So, when is the RS inline 5 going in (and 15k leaving the bank account :roll: ) to complete the package?


And how much extra do you think it costs Audi to build an RS engine over a standard one? £200? £250? And you're paying £15k extra for it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome job, respect for the effort.
> ...


Try £20 k! I was in the TT shop and a customer in a TTS mk1 was looking for a used RS engine I suggested he bought a new one and Justin who used to worked there said it was £20k!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure how far you are going to go, wheels, callipers, discs etc but 1 stand out is the wing mirror covers, RS and TTS mirrors are different.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheers for the positive reply's. Must admit i was cowering behind the office chair.



Mitchy said:


> Not sure how far you are going to go, wheels, callipers, discs etc but 1 stand out is the wing mirror covers, RS and TTS mirrors are different.


The car is a TTS so has the stainless wingmirror covers... Ive been looking at some 19" RS6`s, that would be the last thing to do.



vwcheung said:


> Try £20 k! I was in the TT shop and a customer in a TTS mk1 was looking for a used RS engine I suggested he bought a new one and Justin who used to worked there said it was £20k!


Ive seen some 2.5 RS motors on german ebay for around 2,000 euros. Would take some balls to buy one from there though, especially from another country. I think minitt guy ment how much it costs Audi to put the 2.5 engine in, which is not a huge amount id of thought.



powerplay said:


> Awesome job, respect for the effort.
> 
> So, when is the RS inline 5 going in (and 15k leaving the bank account :roll: ) to complete the package?


Ha Ha, Cheers pal... The thought had crossed my mind, but think ill stick to a Revo and some more tinkering!  The S-tronic RS apeals so much, but it just doesnt feel 25k more than my car.



BigAl_TDi said:


> Well i personally think it depends why your doing it. If a car is done for the right reasons and is done properly i cant see an issue with it. To me the RS is a lot of money for something which has standard panels,side skirts, rear bumper with the exception of the lower sections. It is not all that amazing to look at by any means. Im a petrol head at heart so the attraction for me as with most is the 340bhp 2.5 turbo engine but the days of getting pleasure from running a car like that are gone imo as the cost of fuel,tax and insurance takes all the fun out of it. Rip off britain spoils all the fun. I am not a fan of aftermarket body kits as to me they are chavvy and tacky but genuine replicas are no different in appearance to the real thing if thats all your looking for. I personally think the front bumper is more agressive and will finish the look of my car off the way i want it. Not to look like an RS but to look nicer. No one would even know the bumper is not standard unless their an enthusiast anyway.


You've said it far better than i could Al. Certainly while multi-tasking at work ! lol.. The engine and S-Tronic are the main pulls to the RS. The thought of a 400bhp mild tune with s-tronic and 4wd makes gives me a semi. Yeh its not as quick as a GTR, but i dont want it too be. I want an accessible and useable quick car. Hopefully the new toys will keep me going for another year till the RS S-tronics drop in price a bit.



robokn said:


> Just get them sprayed and you won't see them at all


Im thinking this is going to be the best, and cheapest option  Im certainly going to make something work as audi want £90 for the polystrene



Bryn said:


> mpaul0055 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rear bumper is the original TTS Bumper just with a slight modification...
> ...


Cheers Bryn..

It really is as simple as you've put above. The rear valance clips on to the bumper, and then the addition parts all clip onto the valance.

The only stumbling block is the Exhaust mount. These are detachable from the bumper. I bought a damaged RS rear bumper and stripped all the parts and fitted them to my TTS bumper. Worked a treat...

I know you cant order the RS tail pipe holders on there own, so you may have to pick up a bumper and take them off.



flushman said:


> mpaul0055 said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


You need the brackets for the exhaust tips which is the only stumbling block. I had to get mine off an existing RS. Once you get these they fit to a TTS bumper with just a tiny bit of cutting.

Get on German ebay, set up a few saved searches and get buying


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You guys make me laugh, you take the piss out of corsa drivers and then do the same thing. 
Not only "mutton dressed as lamb" (not my words) but pot, kettle and black!

Sorry its daft


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> You guys make me laugh, you take the piss out of corsa drivers and then do the same thing.
> Not only "mutton dressed as lamb" (not my words) but pot, kettle and black!
> 
> Sorry its daft


Do you ever get out of the right side of bed? [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

Daft is an odd word to use as ill assure you im far from daft. But thanks anyway..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its the same "daft" thing the wannabes did in the 90s with 1.4 escorts to xr3s and then the saxos to vts later on before moving on to burberry, baseball caps and now hoodies.

At lease UAE has done it to be different and i can kinda see where hes coming from (and its been done well i have to say - apart from the badges), where as doing it to look like an other "standard" model is just sad. Pls make sure you sort the insurance out, I really don't want to go through that grief again when one of these cars runs into me. :?

Nothing to do with "bed" i don't have to like it, and i don't have to agree - its a forum not a coalition government :wink:


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Its the same "daft" thing the wannabes did in the 90s with 1.4 escorts to xr3s and then the saxos to vts later on before moving on to burberry, baseball caps and now hoodies.
> 
> At lease UAE has done it to be different and i can kinda see where hes coming from (and its been done well i have to say - apart from the badges), where as doing it to look like an other "standard" model is just sad. Pls make sure you sort the insurance out, I really don't want to go through that grief again when one of these cars runs into me. :?
> 
> Nothing to do with "bed" i don't have to like it, and i don't have to agree - its a forum not a coalition government :wink:


Yeh its the same, Kind off. Like driving a Focus 1.2 is the same as the RS. They both have four wheels a steering wheel and go beep beep.

Im doing it to keep the look of my 35k Car... Trust me it was a big investment for me and i want it to have a little edge. If i could go out and buy an RS without a worry then i would, but unfortunately i cant...

I loved the individual looks of the TTS when i bought it. Now i see about 4 simialr cars on a regular basis. I just want my car to look a bit more special, without going after market.

You tarnishing alot of people with the same brush!

AND I dont ware burbery blood! its just not kewl init..

bwap bwap bwap...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Its the same "daft" thing the wannabes did in the 90s with 1.4 escorts to xr3s and then the saxos to vts later on before moving on to burberry, baseball caps and now hoodies.
> 
> At lease UAE has done it to be different and i can kinda see where hes coming from (and its been done well i have to say - apart from the badges), where as doing it to look like an other "standard" model is just sad. Pls make sure you sort the insurance out, I really don't want to go through that grief again when one of these cars runs into me. :?
> 
> Nothing to do with "bed" i don't have to like it, and i don't have to agree - its a forum not a coalition government :wink:


Its hardly the same thing at all. Fiting an OEM bodykit is a tasteful modification and lets face it some people just don't want a TTRS or can't afford to run one but want the look. Those Chavs you're talking about fit lambo doors and hideous plastic bodykits to their saxo's. I do agree you shouldn't badge a car as something its not, but even Audi themselves steal bodykits from more expensive models as cars progress through their lifecycle :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Regardless of the badges you are doing the exact same thing!
Don't you think the corsa and saxo drivers want the same "edge" or should i say to make something look like something else?

Its not like you are doing it to be different (UAE and TTREX) you are doing it to copy.
We wont agree on this, so lets not try. :wink:


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Regardless of the badges you are doing the exact same thing!
> Don't you think the corsa and saxo drivers want the same "edge" or should i say to make something look like something else?
> 
> Its not like you are doing it to be different (UAE and TTREX) you are doing it to copy.
> We wont agree on this, so lets not try. :wink:


He He... We do agree somewhere.. I know what ive done! The title should show that.. But Sod it, i dont care.. It looks nice..

If one more mate had said "thought i saw you the other day, but it was some blonde bird" id of given up, dyed my hair blonde and called myself Denise!

Anyways.. We are now on the the fun parts of modding.. Better Drivability will be the first, then more POWER!  Although not too much.

As soon as im upto 300bhp can i put the RS badge on? It would make sence wouldnt it... :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I like it even more because it annoys Toshiba. He really is a miserable so and so, but 'twas ever thus. At least he is consistent about not changing the car at all - he doesn't like modding for power either.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba is really gonner love my write up soon of fitting a TTS/S-Line kit on my standard TT :lol: 
For the record I like it. Its Audi parts so what's the problem?

If you really want to break it down pretty much all Audi's share components with VW/Skoda's. Does that mean they are just supped up VeeDubs...?

Not every can afford a TTS/TTRS. I'm paying £2,500 insurance on a standard model! God knows how much its gonner cost for a TTS/TTRS.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont pretend you know me, you dont. :roll: 
I remapped my TTS BEFORE anyone on here, so i know all about "performance" modding... :wink:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

You call it modding, others call it chavvin.
It's just a padded bra at the end of the day.

Clear to see who the chavs are, three names stick out clearly. Don't forget to put those apple stickers on your HTCs


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeez

This forum is really hostile!
Some right stuck up f****ers and badge whores on here.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love these threads.....the only people who get wound up are RS owners (who in doing so, kind of admit their car is overpriced for what it is - the sum of its parts if you will!) :lol:

'Modding' a car like this, using OEM parts is nothing like chavving up a Corsa like the Max Power boys!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Jeez
> 
> This forum is really hostile!
> Some right stuck up f****ers and badge whores on here.


It sure is, the Range Rover forum is very like this, people get extremely annoyed and call people chav's because they put Supercharged grills on a TD6 or fit OEM Range Rover Sport wheels to a full fat Range Rover it really does make me chuckle :lol:



Toshiba said:


> Dont pretend you know me, you dont. :roll:
> I remapped my TTS BEFORE anyone on here, so i know all about "performance" modding... :wink:


If you are remapping a car then you are trying to make it something its not, Audi designed the TTS to have a certain amount of power how chavvy to try and make it faster :roll:


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys , Children, Women and old folk, calm down..

Or in another phrase, lets get back on topic, because the poor op has questions... 

Furthering my inital questions my parts oracle Tom has drawn a blank with part numbers for these air dams.

So, The First person to message me or post up the correct part number wins flip all, but can sleep tonight knowing they have helped a chav ruin his car... wicked! lol

Being serious, if anyone over the next couple of weeks (sorry if any RS boys over the next few weeks) are taking your front bumpers off and fancy having a look at the part numbers, it would be a great help..

The funny thing is, if i say my car in a car park id be straight over to have a nose. Once there id probably say "its just a fucking TTS with an RS Kit, what a nob" ha ha


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

It's 100% the same as the corsa crowd, putting higher model parts on.
Changing the bumper to the rs doesn't make an rs, all the rsness is in the engineered package.

Chavs. Ha ha


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Dont pretend you know me, you dont. :roll:
> I remapped my TTS BEFORE anyone on here, so i know all about "performance" modding... :wink:


So there!


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> rsness


lol


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone can find the model number for these, they will get a freddo, completely free of charge.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Come on someone, help this guy out!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

For the haters.... I hope you have got it out of your system by now.

Back to the original post and point, I like it an all for the reasons mentioned already.

Good job fella!! 8)


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Dont pretend you know me, you dont. :roll:
> I remapped my TTS BEFORE anyone on here, so i know all about "performance" modding... :wink:


You think remapping an engine is "performance modding"? Jeez! Did you write the code, or did someone do it for you and you handed over the dosh?
That's knowledge that is...


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's time to mention again that I put a TTRS badge on my TTRS grille on my non TTRS TT and everybody who sees it and asks me about the car is surprised when I tell them its not actually a TTRS - even car enthusiasts so neh neh ne neh heeeeeeeeeeeeh!!!!! :lol: :lol:

There is nothing chavvy about buying expensive OEM TTRS parts and putting them on a standard TT - sure Audi themselves do it! Hence we have an S-Line kit identical to that of a TTS, TTS led drl lights and everything.

Before the current TT is phased out at the end of 2013, I bet you they'll even have a special edition fitted with an RS bodykit!!! Toshiba, you will actually blow a gasket when you see that! You'll be like the guy in the film that turned into a tree with frustration!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Since you mention it, yes i did actually write it. OK i lied!

A person cant throw out a statement "At least he is consistent about not changing the car at all - he doesn't like modding for power either." when its totally wrong in every which way.
I was one of the first to do RNSe, I was one the first on here to remap a TTS, i worked out the LED mod, i worked out the LED boot mod, i came up with the RS colour rear swash. but all that's irrelevant as people have very short term memories and frankly I'm sure the OP is wanting his topic back by now.

For the record i do not agree with the use of the C word in any context. 
Its used by people to belittle others, and frankly what is wrong with improving yourself regardless of background.
its gone from "clothes make the man" to "car makes the man" it would seem, no wonder the economy is screwed.

I'll have the choc if you get no takes.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't mind putting OEM parts on etc but what gets on my knickers in a twist is people putting TTRS badges on non TTRS models. What's the point of that? This is just as annoying as BMW drivers putting M badges on their 116i... :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> A person cant throw out a statement "At least he is consistent about not changing the car at all - he doesn't like modding for power either." when its totally wrong in every which way.


Well, before you spat your dummy out last time and deleted all your posts you were certainly in the anti-remap a TTRS camp.



Toshiba said:


> For the record i do not agree with the use of the C word in any context.
> Its used by people to belittle others, and frankly what is wrong with improving yourself regardless of background.


Again, your Avatar used to be a man in a car with a Burberry cap with the message, "I'm off, the Chavvin' has begun".

Hardly consistent.

I don't understand why making a TT look like a TTS or a TTS look like a TTRS or even a TT look like a TTRS is worthy of such derision.

I think we need a positive posting campaign on here. If you have nothing positive to say, don't post.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

wja96 said:


> I think we need a positive posting campaign on here. If you have nothing positive to say, don't post.


Completely agree!

Comment, but then move on...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wja96 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > A person cant throw out a statement "At least he is consistent about not changing the car at all - he doesn't like modding for power either." when its totally wrong in every which way.
> ...


I'm still anti RS remap and "I" wont be doing it. if you want to buy an RS an do it - get on with it. I don't agree when people say you MUST remap a RS. that's just BS. I'm not trying to make my car look like anything else and you (the uneducated) would struggle to see them.

Making a TT look like an S or RS is EXACTLY the same as making a CORSA look like a GSI or whatever they are called and that's my point YOU and others take the piss out of THEM and call them the C word, but yet DO the SAME thing - im simply pointing that out and YOU think because its a TT its above that.

I made NO negative comment, YOU are the one making this painful. Same on the A1 thread, you know jack and talk crap but insist you know about the chassis and the systems - and then bang on about the PCD.

I'm still considering deleting all the other posts. I don't see the point in helping people like YOU tbh. 
More than happy to help genuine people.

Do me a fave, i'll add you to my foe list, and you can extend me the same courtesy and add me to yours. That way its easy!
Hows that for a dummy spit? :-*

topic returned to the OP.
I have nothing more to say.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Crikey and i thought piston heads was bad....

Think of the Freddo Boys.. Think of the Freddo!!!

So what if i put a Snickers in a Mars bar wrapper? what does that make me?

While were on the topic of rebadging. This pic cracks me up everytime...


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

mpaul0055 said:


> While were on the topic of rebadging. This pic cracks me up everytime...


I know im stupid but.... Why?


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Survey S2000 said:


> mpaul0055 said:
> 
> 
> > While were on the topic of rebadging. This pic cracks me up everytime...
> ...


Because the letter U can made a big difference to the word Cinquecento.

Look again


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tosh - the corsa boys dont try to look like GSI's they go to halfords to added what ever. Thats chavvy! :?

Making to TT look like a better model is a cheap imitation. Its cheap! 

So this really comes down to the definiton of the word Chav. I did hear that it was going to be entered into the dictionary so this should clear things up!  

 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to get in on this.

When I had my E46 M3,I used to see the pretenders in their droves with their 316i's and the M3 badge on the back.
It used to crack me up,it didn't annoy me I just thought it was sad.

This is a similar story,I like modding and changing certain things on my car but I would never try to make my TTS look like a TTRS.
I think the secret to changing the look of your car is down to customizing the look not copying another production model.

BTW Tosh,I agree with most of your comments on this topic but I'm not as outspoken as you.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mods.. For the love of god lock the thread.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there this level of acrimony on the Mk I forums when people paint the roof black and stick 18" wheels on a 180bhp car to make it look like a QS?

To be honest, I don't want to be on here any more, or support the TTOC because, frankly, it's just solid abuse on here.

Compared to Briskoda it's like a bear pit.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll say it again, *the level of hostility on this forum is bad!*Never got this on the MK5 Golf GTI forum where everyone is helpful!

How is making a TT look like a TTS/TTRS bad?
Its improving the look of an already good looking car!

These are official Audi parts! Not parts from halfords for godsake!!!

If you've got nothing positive to say then move on! 
The OP came here for advice, not abuse or nasty comments! At the end of teh day its they car, they paid for it, they drive it and the love it!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Is there this level of acrimony on the Mk I forums when people paint the roof black and stick 18" wheels on a 180bhp car to make it look like a QS?


Or fit a V6 spoiler, front bumper or rear valence to their 180's or 225's.... - I think not. Must say the MK1 lot are alot better then this. I think this side of the forum is sadly deteriorating.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

ajayp said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there this level of acrimony on the Mk I forums when people paint the roof black and stick 18" wheels on a 180bhp car to make it look like a QS?
> ...


Bloody hell.

I think some of you need to get a grip.... Are we all talking about cars here? I mean come on, lighten up folks..

Mods.. Lock this thread, its bloody silly!!!!!


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

ajayp said:


> I think this side of the forum is sadly deteriorating.


*Be carefull you dont fall of your high horse fella, must be a long way down! 

*the above is friendly banter and can not be used against me in a court of law.. alright


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

PMSL, why does it matter if the parts come from Halfords or Audi. ITS DOING THE SAME THING.

Again the C attitude, i'm going to look down on you. If you purchase anything from Halfords to modify YOUR car you're scum it would appear is the forum line of the noticeable few. I guess the Audi stamp on the parts legitimise the modification and thus you perfectly illustrated the duality i'm talking about (and thats the only point ive been making). Well I'm going to go and buy some bulbs or something this afternoon and join the masses in the car park rioting.

Sorry im unsubscribing from this topic - but i will look up the parts and PM you the numbers over OP.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> PMSL, why does it matter if the parts come from Halfords or Audi. ITS DOING THE SAME THING.
> 
> Again the C attitude, i'm going to look down on you. If you purchase anything from Halfords to modify YOUR car you're scum it would appear is the forum line of the noticeable few. I guess the Audi stamp on the parts legitimise the modification and thus you perfectly illustrated the duality i'm talking about. Well I'm going to go and buy some bulbs or something this afternoon and join the masses in the car park rioting.
> 
> Sorry im unsubscribing from this topic - but i will look up the parts and PM you the numbers over OP.


Cheers Tosh for trying to stay on topic 

UPDATE:

Tom the lincoln parts oracle has come up trumps and thinks he has found them. He is ordering in one just to make sure its the correct part.

Cheers for all the help. My next thread will be of the finnished car so we can then discuss more social demographics and lableing.. It is a car forum afterall :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Guys

Ive actually damaged one on mine. A stone got through the mesh and cracked the plastic part that you are trying to find the code for.

I only noticed when I went to check to see if I could find you the code 

Any idea on the cost of getting it changed?


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Ive actually damaged one on mine. A stone got through the mesh and cracked the plastic part that you are trying to find the code for.
> 
> ...


There about £18 per side pal. As soon as Tom confirms the part ill post up the part numbers for you


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mpaul0055 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


thats great

thanks


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Now thats more like it,Happiness and harmony [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Do me a fave, i'll add you to my foe list, and you can extend me the same courtesy and add me to yours. That way its easy!


Unfortunately we can't add moderators to our twat list - I've tried [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> mpaul0055 said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


Here are the Part Numbers mate.

Thanks to Super Tosh for sorting these out ! The guy even donated his Freddo to charity! Modern day saint!

Left 8J0121673
Right 8J0121293

listed on illustration 121-90 @£20/ea


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks

How long do they take to fit??


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> thanks
> 
> How long do they take to fit??


Not fitted mine yet, but i wouldnt of thought too long. I would of thought removing the bumper will be the most time consumptive part.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

mpaul0055 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > thanks
> ...


Removal of bumper takes about 20 mins.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

hugy said:


> mpaul0055 said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


2 Choices...

20 minutes with this viewtopic.php?f=43&t=143505

or a good hour, a bucket of sweat and plenty of blood and tears without it!!


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Oi, you calling the TTS mutton


----------

